# Jerky recipe thoughts and input



## azbohunter (May 19, 2021)

I asked a friend, who is actually a deer processor, if he had a favorite recipe for jerky. He said he uses: 1/3 Worchesteshire, 1/3 Terriaki or Soy and 1/3 Frank's Hot Sauce and then just adds whatever he has or feels right at the moment (garlic, brown sugar, lime etc) 
I continue searching for a sweet and spicey recipe that I really, really like and have yet to hit on one. 
This would be for venison...any thoughts on above?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 19, 2021)

This the one I been using just can't seem to get the spicy level up where I want it but has great flavor.  I also add cure to keep it safe.


----------



## tallbm (May 19, 2021)

azbohunter said:


> I asked a friend, who is actually a deer processor, if he had a favorite recipe for jerky. He said he uses: 1/3 Worchesteshire, 1/3 Terriaki or Soy and 1/3 Frank's Hot Sauce and then just adds whatever he has or feels right at the moment (garlic, brown sugar, lime etc)
> I continue searching for a sweet and spicey recipe that I really, really like and have yet to hit on one.
> This would be for venison...any thoughts on above?



His ingredients sound ok but 1/3 relative to what?  Meat weight?  1/3 teaspoon or cup or what?

In general sweet will come from brown sugar or regular sugar.
Heat will come from red pepper flakes or cayenne pepper powder.

I would suggest you play around with 1 pound 93% lean ground beef (yes ground meat jerky) and do a base recipe with 1 pound and base +brown sugar and red pepper flakes. Try 3% of meat weight as your brown sugar amount.
Try an above level 1/4 teaspoon of Red Pepper flakes and an even 1/4 teaspoon of Cayenne pepper powder. That should give some heat to work from.

If you've never done ground meat based jerky you are missing out. Simply mix everything together. Smash to about 1/4 - 1/2 inch flat rectangle or circle and smoke/dehydrate/oven dehydrate then cut into strips.

Feel free to try a store bought jerky seasoning and doctor it up. That may be simple but you don't know what you may get from it so 100% homemade has major control, tuning, and availability benefits.

This is about all I have for ya :)


----------



## hooked on smoke (May 19, 2021)

I'm with tallbm, ground meat jerky is my go to now. I purchased a jerkey canon and that was it for me.
I've tried several brands of premixed jerkys and personally like Nesco for now. I'm still really new at this so the search shall continue. Keeping it simple till I get the hang of it.
Practice, practice, practice.


----------



## GentlemanJerk (May 19, 2021)

If you are looking to get more heat into your jerky, add in a couple teaspoons of pureed fresh hot peppers.  I've had good results in using ghost chilies, Trinidad scorpion peppers and carolina reapers. I've used jalapenos and habaneros as well but you need to add much more than you do with the super hots.  Using 3 teaspoons of carolina reaper puree for about 2 lbs of meat I get a good 7/10 hot rating.  Just enough to get your mouth and lips tingling but not so much that you can't eat it.  

I've even gone so far as to prep lots of the pepper puree and freeze it in mason jars for later use.  You still get all the heat from the peppers and a surprising amount of flavor.

One safety note about using super hots, wear rubber gloves and DO NOT touch yourself anywhere until you wash your hands with a good oil removing soap.


----------



## azbohunter (May 19, 2021)

Thanks for the input from all of you. I maybe should have gone into more depth...I have done quite a lot of jerky from whole musscle venison. I have tried High Mountain and my wife and both thought it was way to salty. I have used several different recipes and have liked a couple of them "okay" but none that I would say I loved. So I am serching...I do have quite a bit of venison sliced and frozen so that is the way I will go.


----------



## azbohunter (May 19, 2021)

tallbm said:


> His ingredients sound ok but 1/3 relative to what?  Meat weight?  1/3 teaspoon or cup or what?
> 
> In general sweet will come from brown sugar or regular sugar.
> Heat will come from red pepper flakes or cayenne pepper powder.
> ...


The above was simply a brine comprised of equal parts  Worchesteshire,  Terriaki or Soy and  Frank's Hot Sauce  plus whatever else he felt like throwing in (garlic, etc)


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 19, 2021)

I've used the following with good result on Venison. This was Oven Dehydrated...JJ

1C Soy Sauce
1C Brown Sugar
1/2C Minced Onion or 2T Onion Flakes
1/2C Mirin or Wine (Any)
1ea Korean Pear, Delicious Apple, peeled and pureed or 1/2C Apple Sauce
2Tbs Minced Garlic or 2tsp Granulated Garlic
1Tbs Minced or Grated Ginger or 1tsp Grnd Ginger
1Tbs Sesame Oil
1Tbs Sriracha
Cayenne or other Hot Chile to Taste
Combine all and Marinate up to 2 pounds of meat.


----------



## tallbm (May 19, 2021)

azbohunter said:


> The above was simply a brine comprised of equal parts  Worchesteshire,  Terriaki or Soy and  Frank's Hot Sauce  plus whatever else he felt like throwing in (garlic, etc)


Thanks for the info.

That sounds like a good mix of flavors. You will still have to figure out the salt content to meat ratio.
I would still likely lean towards 

 chef jimmyj
 's jerky marinade recipe since it is more well defined and identified for 2 pounds of meat. I personally would also add cure #1 as well in the correct amount for the meat weight + the marinade liquid weight.


----------



## baby kong (May 25, 2021)

azbohunter said:


> I asked a friend, who is actually a deer processor, if he had a favorite recipe for jerky. He said he uses: 1/3 Worchesteshire, 1/3 Terriaki or Soy and 1/3 Frank's Hot Sauce and then just adds whatever he has or feels right at the moment (garlic, brown sugar, lime etc)
> I continue searching for a sweet and spicey recipe that I really, really like and have yet to hit on one.
> This would be for venison...any thoughts on above?


I've had to customize the homemade brines I make,  because venison is not the same meat you take as  " venison is venison is venison"...   Where they are hunted, wt or a mulie, an old doe, a real old buck in rut and more... ... Nothing from a shake from a jar for me.. I started way back by really chewing and mulling  and deciphering ingredients in a jerky locally made in Longview Alberta...and kept learning ... With a hunting past, moose , elk and bear are a great challenge to make the right brine base then add the herbs and spices...so satisfying when you do the homework on different meats.


----------



## kvn (Aug 1, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> I've used the following with good result on Venison. This was Oven Dehydrated...JJ
> 
> 1C Soy Sauce
> 1C Brown Sugar
> ...


 That looks like a fantastic recipe, mug question is, how long to marinade 24 hrs? with 1/4" to 3/16" wide slices ?


----------



## kvn (Aug 1, 2021)

azbohunter said:


> I asked a friend, who is actually a deer processor, if he had a favorite recipe for jerky. He said he uses: 1/3 Worchesteshire, 1/3 Terriaki or Soy and 1/3 Frank's Hot Sauce and then just adds whatever he has or feels right at the moment (garlic, brown sugar, lime etc)
> I continue searching for a sweet and spicey recipe that I really, really like and have yet to hit on one.
> This would be for venison...any thoughts on above?


This may help?

ill do this for ground: per pound

3/4 cup brown sugar
1.5 tbsp salt
1/2 tbsb crushed red pepper
1/2 tbsp black pepper
1/2 tbsp garlic
1 tsp soy

ill mix up < then cover for a day or two in fridge then flatten and put on smoker.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 1, 2021)

kvn said:


> That looks like a fantastic recipe, mug question is, how long to marinade 24 hrs? with 1/4" to 3/16" wide slices ?



Yep...That will do just fine...JJ


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Sep 6, 2021)

I found a recipe on a website, it uses Dr. Pepper plus spices and you add Jalapeno peppers to your level of heat.  I used cayenne pepper.  And I did alter the recipe to our taste, she has to watch her salt intake so I have to find ones low in salt.  And I use low sodium salt for her when I make jerky.


----------



## Devo1 (Oct 20, 2021)

I usually use what ever i have in the cupboard. It don't last long even if it does not come out right. It's amazing how fast it will go when drinking beers with friends. LOL

Hillbilly backwoods jerky

5 lb meat strips
2 T non iodized salt
1 t cure 1
1 t curry powder
1 t cayenne
1 t black pepper
2 T onion powder
1 cup soy sauce (you can use low sodium)
1 cup worcestershire
3 cups cold distilled water.

Mix all together and marinate strip from12-24 hours. Smoke or dehydrate your normal way


----------

